# Blood!



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Chapter 2 is in. 

BLOOD!


Black pools of blood reflected the corpses impaled above as droplets of gore plop-plipped into the feted surface of the pool’s rich coppery depths. Within the oily ichor a figure moved languidly, listlessly disturbing the slowly congealing vital fluid. Small waves rose as the figure pushed himself forward through the sanguine liquid; they arched away from his body in v patterns that slowly spread outward and away into the shadows beyond.

The blood was a comfort that flowed around his old wrinkled, age bruised skin and revitalized it with its life giving power. The blood was life, he knew, and not a moment went by when his flesh did not long for it. “Flesh and blood, vessel and nourishment.” he mused. 

The echo of the blood that fell from his arms into the pool below searched the room for a way to escape him, but with no alternative the echoes seemed to tremble as they were forced to return to him and the captivity of his mind.

Shadows fled from him but could not escape his presence. If they could put voices to their torment all the inhabitants of the universe would have mourned for them and fell to their faces in terror.

He dived deep and swam from one end of the pool to the other, coppery sticky blood flowing around his naked flesh in swirling currents. As he swam he drank in the nutrient rich proteins and exalted himself in the healing virtue he depended on so much. 

His head broke the surface of the pool but no breath emerged from the vampire’s lungs. Slowly his eyes opened and the inner flesh-lids retracted to reveal irisless orbs, glassy, as black as collapsing stars. What little light streamed down from the torches held high above reveled thousands of corpses dangling from barbed iron rods.

Some had been impaled from chest to back, while others had been skewered between the shoulder blades, through their torsos, through their guts and out between their legs while others still had been folded and impaled in folded torment.

Not all were dead; their screams and moans of pain were as music to him. He swirled about in the mire delighting in their stress. Each and every corpse pulsated as if still alive as their flesh squirmed with maggots, worms and flies. Small beetles bore holes into their festering skin and laid eggs that would soon hatch. 

He could hear them as they buzzed and clicked and chewed through flesh and bone. They were his children and he admired them so.

As with the dripping from a leak in the roof during a storm, the bodies would fall as gravity pushed them from their perch above into the muck below with loud splashes that broke the music of his meditation. The cadavers immediately were set upon by the black leeches crawled just below the hemoglobin surface.

Gosl’ja smiled and revealed his teeth. They were as shark’s teeth, hollow but iron strong, serrated and sharp, blood covered with strings of flesh woven in between. Within the confines of his gums a thousand more teeth waited eagerly for their moment to be born. 

Slowly he pushed off from the pools bank and floated upon his back. Blood flowed through his long gray hair and brought color back to it again. His mind-sight came to life with old remembrances as the vital juices made him young once more. Gosl’ja laughed when he considered the memories of millennia gone by…


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

your stories just keep getting creepier and creepier.......love it my friend x


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha! Very well done. :biggrin:


----------



## Shelly26 (Dec 10, 2011)

Usually constipation or a painful one will cause it. Once I was constipated and took something to help me go, well the first of it came out and then it turned into a brick and got stuck there. Around that time, the blood amount them looked like a lot. I had a few blood clots even come out. It was caused by it tearing and it caused a hemmohroid. Since then, every now and then I get blood again when it's irritated. I've even seen it while on Oxypowder and it's all soft.

So yeah, it's normal. Constipation or hard stools anytime after it can irritate it and trigger it.

You might also want to ask this in the parasite forum. You might be seeing parasites rather than blood.

It's funny. When a dog is constipated or has blood in the stools a vet will even explain the tearing and irritation to you about the dog. It's usually the same thing when it's a person. But when it's a person, people start overreacting and talking about something like cancer which is rare. Even if you google it, most of the "serious medical problems" that come up are digestive issues like IBS or Crohns and a doctor would put you on medication for it when all you really need is a good colon cleanse and parasite cleanse.

The school called 911 and had an ambulance take my neighbor's 8yrold to the hospital because he told them there was blood on the toilet paper. Now instead of feeding the kid right, the parents make him eat bran muffins from Dunkin Donuts. lol


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Chapter 2*

It was all because of a woman.

Following the girl did not seem like a bad thing at the time. Her red hair and long milk-white legs along with the sway of her shoulders and butt as she walked, coupled with that amazing perfume was too much for me to resist.

I had seen her in the club from across the room amidst the rumble and rhythms of pulsating music, writhing bodies silhouetted by strobe lights flashing and color changing through hazy ghostlike smoke. The ethereal swirling fug of club-smoke generated to add atmosphere to the experience and the hazy gray offspring of exhaled iho-stick smoke from lax lips and tainted lungs could not withstand, nor hide the beauty of this woman, even though she stood, drink in hand, nearly thirty meters from me. 

Her eyes were green and full of intoxication and for the life of me I could not break away from her gaze even if I had wanted too. From the moment I noticed her watching me and looked into those eyes I was hooked, like a fish; I was trapped like a bird in a cruel net, but I did not know it. I would have happily walked through fire to be with her, crawled through glass to stand next to her, sell my soul to make love to her.

With the charm of her sparkling eyes she possessed my will to the point of crushing me, but then she turned and began to walk away. Panic flooded me and I was undone. She was leaving me; walking away into the shadows, I would never see her again.

With all my heart I gave chase, pushing people out of the way, dodging swirling couples lost in each others desires, stationary lovers enraptured in close embrace. The smoke swirled around me like fog on the pier; it stroked along my flesh and sought to hold me back, warning me of things to come, but I did not understand. 

The smoke knew, the shadows understood and would have fled away from her, but they were captured by her will as I was terrified of losing her forever. I watched helpless as the door opened and she walked through it and disappeared to the right. Her hair was instantly caught by the wind and flowed like the flames of a raging fire. 

I began to run as if my life was in mortal danger; tears were running down my face and I was panting, inhaling and exhaling rapidly as I fought against the tide of people before me. Over the sound of the music I heard some shouting at me while others threatened me while others laughed at my plight, thinking I needed to vomit somewhere having had too much to drink.

At last the door was before me. I smashed through it with all my might and it swung wildly into the face of a woman, breaking her nose. She fell to her knees holding her face, blood flowing from below her fingers and delicate palms. 

I moved on unaware of what I had done, only focused on the disappearing apparition, the desire of my soul. Something hit me in the back and plunged me to the ground. Instantly the spell was broken and I struggled to understand what had happened. 

A fist smashed into the side of my face and then another. I tasted blood as my lips were broken and teeth were cracked. There was shouting all around me and from the ground I could only see feet swarming closer. One of those feet smashed into my side and I felt a rib break. It came down again and knocked the air from my lungs.

Someone stomped on my leg and another on my arm. I tried to scream, but could not get the air back into my lungs. Another fist hit me in the back of the head and I nearly passed out. Firm hands grabbed me and flipped me over onto my back. Angry faces stared down at me along with the blade of a knife in the hands of a wrathful husband. 

‘This is for breaking my wife’s nose!’ he yelled into my ears before the knife came down. Almost instantly everything went black. There was nothing except pain and then that faded away as well. 

I am pretty sure I died that night or would have except for the help of that woman. My swollen eyes struggled to open and my body ached, but it all seemed to fade away when I heard her voice. That voice, that Emperor cured voice was full of desire, soothing to the soul and as cold as death. 

Her voice was like nothing I had ever heard before. It was comforting and reassuring, but torturous too, like poison mixed with wine. Her hands stroked my face and the swelling seemed to go down, she spoke in a language I did not understand and I felt my bones knit back together.

As my eyes opened I saw those eyes; soft and green, beautiful, intoxicating and cruel. Her red hair like blood flowed down her dipped head and caressed my face and her lips touched mine. A shock poured through my body as my lips responded to her kindness. 

I hungered for her and could not resist her cold embrace. She bit me over and over again as we coupled on the bed, but there was no pain, there was no discomfort, only strength and fire, desire and stimulation.

An eternity has come and gone now and everything has changed. 

Gosl’ja, wrapped himself in the flesh of the dead as he walked through the long dark halls of the mansion.


----------

